# Humidifier dangers



## xxxSpikexxx (Jul 30, 2007)

I thought I would start a new post on humidifiers. 
I bought a warm mist humidifier and found out that it has teflon on its heating coil. Needless to say I brought it back and bought a cold mist one. 
I would recommend anyone with a warm mist humidifier to give it to someone with out birds and purchase a cold mist one. Here is a link on the topic http://www.birdchannel.com/bird-hou...ird-housing/bird-safety-tips/safe-winter-heat If you are not sure about your humidifier call the manufactor before using it. Mine did not say it had teflon but it said it has a "special" coating. Hope this helps out some birds and people


----------



## Bea (Jul 26, 2007)

Teflon pops up in all the most unlikely places doesn't it!  You would think they could come up with a safer coating, it's not good for us either is it?


----------



## xxxSpikexxx (Jul 30, 2007)

Teflon is not good for anybody  I think nothing should have teflon on it in anyones home.


----------



## Aly (Jul 30, 2007)

Nope...not suprized on bit...some hair dryers have it too...it does pop up in weird places. It's good that you got another.


----------



## xxxSpikexxx (Jul 30, 2007)

I did take it back and lost 55 dollars worth of store points  But Spike is priceless  I wonder if there is a warm mist humidifier out there without teflon, probably not though.


----------



## xxxSpikexxx (Jul 30, 2007)

*Another danger*

Another update, So I found out it was the cool mist humidifier making me nauseous in the morning. So I decided that I would put it on a couple of hours before bed and turn it off when I went to bed. And when I got up in the middle of the night I could turn it on well I was downstairs. 
I woke up in the middle of the night and heard dripping  I turned on my lamp and the humidifier was dripping out of the back of it, near its cord that was pluged in  everything was really wet. I took the water tank off and unpluged the humidifier. I guess Iam lucky no water got in my powerbar. 
The instructions say do not leave water in the humidifier, but it does not say at all (even just for over the night). I thought it meant not to leave it in for days as the water could get bacteria in it and when it is on put it into the air, making you of course not feel any better. Well I just thought I would warn you guys about another humidifier danger.


----------

